# Other names for ER Tech?



## MattCA (Sep 25, 2008)

Whenever I search hospitals websites, I never see an ER Tech position. I remember someone on here was saying how they usually have different names for them. Does anyone know any of the different names in San Diego?


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 25, 2008)

patient care assistant
patient care technician
nursing assistant
clinical assistant

etc. your best bet is to look at all the jobs the hospital has available. you can limit this list to just the open positions in the er ir your only wiling to work in that dept. then, as your scanning through the list eliminating the jobs you obviously aren't qualified for, click on any one that you don't immediately recognize and read the description. once you've figured out what that hospital calls the job, it will make your future searching easier.


----------



## Emtint08 (Sep 25, 2008)

*nt position*



MattCA said:


> Whenever I search hospitals websites, I never see an ER Tech position. I remember someone on here was saying how they usually have different names for them. Does anyone know any of the different names in San Diego?



Try Nurse Technician.  Sometimes they have different levels, IE 1,2, 3.


----------



## Flight-LP (Sep 26, 2008)

Nurse's b!t*h.....................


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 26, 2008)

maybe so, but doing nurses scut work(lines, labs, ekg's, dressings etc) maybe be boring to nurses and medics, its pretty interesting stuff for someone used to the renal roundup.....


----------



## Flight-LP (Sep 26, 2008)

So true! Not to mention the educational experience gained from ER exposure..............


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 26, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> maybe so, but doing nurses scut work(lines, labs, ekg's, dressings etc) maybe be boring to nurses and medics, its pretty interesting stuff for someone used to the renal roundup.....



Very true. Thats why I applied at hospitals to get some experience that wasn't doing the granny shuffle until I turn 21 (old enough to work 911)


----------



## Jon (Sep 26, 2008)

Multi-skills Tech


----------



## MattCA (Sep 26, 2008)

Is Health Care Partner - HCP one? It seems like there is no requirements really. Preferred though.

High School diploma or equivalent required. 
CNA preferred. 
EKG trained preferred. 
Computer skills required. 
Medical terminology preferred. 
Experience in ER and/or acute care preferred. 
Team player, communication/customer service skills required. 
Current CPR certification required.


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 26, 2008)

'Gopher', 'Hey You' and 'Not a Nurse'


----------



## EMERG2011 (Sep 26, 2008)

Scutt Puppy,
:censored::censored::censored::censored: Magnet,
Vomit Comet,
Suction!!!!

The list goes on...


----------



## MattCA (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey, gotta start somewhere. Im thinking about heading towards this at least part time because its a lot more money here.


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 26, 2008)

EMERG2011 said:


> Scutt Puppy,
> :censored::censored::censored::censored: Magnet,
> Vomit Comet,
> Suction!!!!
> ...


 
The only people that appear to be calling ER Techs these names are other EMTs or Paramedics. Other professionals that actually work with these healthcare providers do not think of their team members with such disrespect. 

Could it be some of these individuals did not get hired when they applied to the ER?

quote by jtpaintball70


> Very true. Thats why I applied at hospitals to get some experience that wasn't doing the granny shuffle until I turn 21 (old enough to work 911)


 
Another fine example of where the thought process is for some individuals entering EMS. That's even sadder than becoming a Paramedic to be a FF. Granny shuffle? Work 911? Gee, what's that patient care stuff?


----------



## EMERG2011 (Sep 26, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> The only people that appear to be calling ER Techs these names are other EMTs or Paramedics. Other professionals that actually work with these healthcare providers do not think of their team members with such disrespect.
> 
> Could it be some of these individuals did not get hired when they applied to the ER?
> 
> ...





Hey hey hey dude, simmer! I'm in training to be an ED tech here in DC, and I was just chiming in with the one's I've heard. Honestly? I myself seem to be a s*** magnet and a vomet comet on duty (and learned the hard way that the combitube might not always be isolating the esophagus  ). Not attacking, just laughing along with the crew.

EDIT: Just also wanted to mention - being an ED tech is a GREAT way to get some hands-on experience, especially if you want to go on to something like med or nursing school.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 28, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> quote by jtpaintball70
> 
> 
> Another fine example of where the thought process is for some individuals entering EMS. That's even sadder than becoming a Paramedic to be a FF. Granny shuffle? Work 911? Gee, what's that patient care stuff?



No humor in this thread? /funny

And I'm quite happy to work where I am. Interfacility means I see more medical calls in a week than a 911 service does in a long time. And I've seen some patients progress in symptoms or get better (very nice to see, I love it when my patients are discharged from a rehab hospital to home), so I get to see the entire disease process. I would just like to work 911 full time for 3 years in a high call volume area to get my FC-P and then go back to interfacility with part time flight duties. I would be perfectly happy to stay with interfacility for the majority of my career, but flight services will not accept time  with a transport service, even one that runs CCT trucks (which I will be getting with my company once I get my medic cert and spend some more time in the field)

The thought process behind working inside an ED is to keep my skills practiced. EDs here will hire EMTs for ER Tech/PCT positions and you will do more INT starts in one shift than my company does in a month.

Besides which, I want to learn how an ED works from the inside. After I get my NREMT-P, I plan on going on for my BSN here at UNM.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 28, 2008)

*Good deal! Press on!!*

Some workplaces abuse classes of workers and some don't. I think the doc and the RN's make the atmosphere there.
I actually failed my double length probation in an ER, and part of it was that I did not grasp the field despite years of actually doing civilian field EMT and fire/emt stuff. Working there will be worth two semesters  ER class in school.


----------



## Jeremy89 (Sep 29, 2008)

MattCA said:


> Hey, gotta start somewhere. Im thinking about heading towards this at least part time because its a lot more money here.



What are your long term goals?  Do you want to stay in EMS?  Or are you thinking about something else- pre-med, nursing, etc?

Personally I want to go into emergency nursing, and I think being a Tech is a great place to start.  I work at a hospital in food service and hope to transfer over, its just a matter of convincing HR to choose me over, say, a medic with 8 years experience (true story).  Honestly, the recruiter said he wouldn't even give me an interview because "it would be pointless".  That just ticks me off because experience, though important, isn't everything.

With that being said, you'll have a real tough time getting in as a tech without any EMS experience.  But if you're lucky enough to know someone or happen to get in somehow, then a tech is an awesome job to have.  Here, the techs hook up the monitors, assist with setting up for procedures, do blood draws, insert foley catheters, and do compressions for codes among other things.  It's a great place to ask nurses about stuff- nursing school, medical questions, etc.  Oh, and it does pay great too 

Good luck!
Jeremy


----------



## Buzz (Sep 29, 2008)

Seen it called "Emergency Support Specialist" once.


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 29, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> The only people that appear to be calling ER Techs these names are other EMTs or Paramedics. Other professionals that actually work with these healthcare providers do not think of their team members with such disrespect.
> 
> Could it be some of these individuals did not get hired when they applied to the ER?



Hmm most of the ERTs I know have a sense of humor. And while I didn't apply for the position, I did help write the job description for it when the local hospital decided to add it as a job classification.

I do admit that my position is colored a bit by one particular ERT who uses her title as a club. She was removed from practice in our district for not showing up to drills (she already knew it all) not going on calls (she'd radio in and ask if you needed her.. um.. tones means yes) but there are people who have argued with me that her training and knowledge is more than a nurse, highly technical and extremely specialized. This because she worked as an EMT for 6 months in CA 20 years ago. She has a reputation of asking all the EMT-Ps for odd information that no other person in the ED cares about. ie.. working a trauma code and coming in lights and sirens and she wants to know what the blood sugar is, or did you put the pt in a gown yet.  or bringing in a pt actively seizing on the gurney and she wants you to tell her what is on the report in her hand. 

But she is definitely the exception with the rest of them doing their job well and being an asset to the team.


----------



## VentMedic (Sep 29, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Hmm most of the ERTs I know have a sense of humor. And while I didn't apply for the position, I did help write the job description for it when the local hospital decided to add it as a job classification.


 
Sense of humor is one thing but when you work as a team in a hospital, you do not call each other demeaning names.  

How many threads have we had on this forum about someone being called an ambulance driver?  How many took that to be extremely offensive even if they *were* driving the ambulance when someone referred to them? 

I don't quite know what point you were trying to make with your example.  There are EMTs and Paramedics on this forum who believe they know another healthcare professional's job better than that professional also.  We've had countless threads bashing CNAs, nurses, doctors and patients on the EMS forums.   One EMS forum even had a separate category just for bashing.  It is a great read for any member of the non-EMS community or public to find.


----------



## guardwantsmore (Oct 9, 2008)

All I know is...I'm looking for a job to get out of lifeguarding so I practice the things I've been taught...and every hospital I look at is looking for a "licensed" CNA...MUST BE A CNA...with license...so...even if you're an EMT...you have to "back down" to meet the requirements.


----------



## VentMedic (Oct 9, 2008)

guardwantsmore said:


> All I know is...I'm looking for a job to get out of lifeguarding so I practice the things I've been taught...and every hospital I look at is looking for a "licensed" CNA...MUST BE A CNA...with license...so...even if you're an EMT...you have to *"back down"* to meet the requirements.


 
Back down??  I doubt that.   You want to work in a hospital, right?  Then you may have to learn more about different aspects of patient care.  EMT is only a 110 hour course with very little patient contact required in the clinicals.  CNA involves almost all patient contact.   Many EMT-Bs do not even learn how to effectively communicate with a patient except for the "script" provided with some alphabet letters attached.    

There will be many aspects of care that you will not have done but the CNA may already be trained for such as phlebotomy, 12-leads, monitoring I&Os, dressing change and advancing splinting or traction assistance, carefully working around numerous IVs and airways, moving spinal and bariatric patients with various hospital devices  etc.


----------



## Hastings (Oct 9, 2008)

I tried to start in the hospital as an ER tech, but I found that they wanted medic training at the least, and once I was a paramedic, well, I wanted to be a paramedic, not an ER Tech. I wish you luck in your search. It's a good gig if you can get it.


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 9, 2008)

guardwantsmore said:


> All I know is...I'm looking for a job to get out of lifeguarding so I practice the things I've been taught...and every hospital I look at is looking for a "licensed" CNA...MUST BE A CNA...with license...so...even if you're an EMT...you have to "back down" to meet the requirements.



Gee, see a trend do you. Perhaps there is a reason that a Certified Nurse Assistant is preferred over an EMT. Most CNA's know their role in health care delivery. Apparently you don't. As Vent said, CNA is not a "back down" from EMT, lay public is the only qualifying title for that..................

Learn young grasshopper.......


----------



## dadotwins (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm an EMT working in an ER. My title is ER liaison. Not your typical ERT gig. I operate more as a public relations tech. I work with the triage department and become a first line of treatment  for certian traumas and medical complaints. So I am able to help cut down door to treatment times on some things. I'm allowed to bypass triage if my EMT instincts tells me a walk in patient reqiures more that triaging. Like one had commented,I see more,move faster and have learned more than by JUST working our little EMS.


----------



## JELM99 (Oct 13, 2008)

I work as a Tech.  We started working as patient care tech, we helped out and provided whatever the patient needed, and what the nurses din't want to do.  Splinted with ortho-glass, done EKG's, charted vitals, moved patients from ER to the units up stairs, make the sweet old ladies smile.  For the past few months they have thrown us behind a desk due to construction to the ER, and a redirection of the entrance.  We are now first point of contact, and initial stage of triage.  Not bad, but it was a little more exciting in the back.  EMS bypasses us, but we get the toothaches that think they cannot, and should not have to wait to see the doc, and the migraines that are crying.  The pay here is reasonable, but not great.


----------

